

Ask HN: How do I conquer professional web dev? - fatalfallen

Currently I work in web development on CRM Systems and front and backend web with around 1 years&#x27; experience, but I&#x27;m looking to further my skill set (MVC, OOPHP, CodeIgniter, MySQL, Linux to name but a few).
I would appreciate any guidance relating to suggested courses or resources with particular focus on industry practices&#x2F;relevance.<p>As a starting point I was thinking along the lines of design pattern books or particular courses that strengthen core web development skills used in industry with examples.<p>Thank you in advance for your assistance.
======
smt88
If you do more PHP projects, stay the hell away from CodeIgniter, Zend,
Symfony, and Cake. Slim is ok. Laravel is really heavy and opinionated, and it
does a lot of things in a "non-PHP" way (using strings to configure behaviors,
for example). It may seem easy to build projects like that, but it's really
hard to follow them once they're written.

PHP is at a point where you should really just be using a microframework or a
series of libraries. With Composer and PSR standards, you don't need
frameworks anymore.

All that said, don't stick with PHP. Definitely learn Python and one of the
next-gen languages (Go, Rust, Elixir, etc).

The best way to learn is to think of a project you want to complete, choose a
stack, and then Google your way through it. Seriously. There isn't a ton of
great, formal learning in web development.

